# Looking for a youtube video I saw last year that I can't seem to find any more, help?



## DoctorWidget (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Last year a professor of mine showed me a video of what I think was a modern rendition of a Don Giovanni aria. I don't remember much, but I distinctly remember that whoever was singing was walking around the stage wielding a machine gun. Yesterday I wanted to show this to someone but I didn't remember the name of the aria or the name of the performer, all I remember was that the singer was holding a machine gun and singing really loudly 

So, sorry for the lack of information, but I was wondering if anyone knew what the hell I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

DoctorWidget said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Last year a professor of mine showed me a video of what I think was a modern rendition of a Don Giovanni aria. I don't remember much, but I distinctly remember that whoever was singing was walking around the stage wielding a machine gun. Yesterday I wanted to show this to someone but I didn't remember the name of the aria or the name of the performer, all I remember was that the singer was holding a machine gun and singing really loudly
> 
> So, sorry for the lack of information, but I was wondering if anyone knew what the hell I'm talking about. Thanks!


From your description, it would be the sort of konzept production that I do my best to avoid, although there are probably others here that have seen it and can help you as many of us rate Don Giovanni itself very highly. Your description of the video somehow reminds me of an outtake from the script of the movie A Night At The Opera, in which the police raided the opera stage to stop the Marx Brothers's hijinks. At that point Groucho was supposed to have said: "Either there are cops in Il Trovatore or the gig is up." Funny how konzept imitates 1930s comedy films.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

DoctorWidget said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Last year a professor of mine showed me a video of what I think was a modern rendition of a Don Giovanni aria. I don't remember much, but I distinctly remember that whoever was singing was walking around the stage wielding a machine gun. Yesterday I wanted to show this to someone but I didn't remember the name of the aria or the name of the performer, all I remember was that the singer was holding a machine gun and singing really loudly
> 
> So, sorry for the lack of information, but I was wondering if anyone knew what the hell I'm talking about. Thanks!


It's a musket, not a machine gun, but it might be what you are looking for:






And opera singers have to sing very loudly to cut their way through a massive orchestra in the pit in front of them to the person sitting up in the gods at the back of the theatre. With no microphone.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hehe, if JDD sings loudly the OP needs to hear some Wagnerian singers.


----------

